
Opensource canary-testing system Vamp moves to Beta with v0.9.0 release - olafmol
https://github.com/magneticio/vamp/releases/tag/0.9.0
======
olafmol
Founder here. Would love to hear your thoughts on how we can make Vamp better,
and what kind of features we need to be focusing on while we're moving towards
the Vamp 1.0 release.

